# Yahoo/Bing



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that they are combined, they are pretty strong, might want to make sure you are in the free local listing.
Register here


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

You mean yahoo local. That's like Google Places and is free.

Yahoo directory is different and costs $300 per year. People register there just for the single backlink you get because links from Yahoo dir is so well respected by google.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are right, my mistake!:notworthy:

Y, you get a lot of traffic from Yahoo?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Quite a bit, but not as much as google. I do have the optimized local listing (10/month)


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Google will still dominate the market I think it's like 80% of internet searches go through Google! I learned that in the free webinar Internet Marketing. Thanks for the link who ever gave that one!:thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

In September 2010:

Google: 72%
Bing-powered search (Bing + Yahoo, since Bing is now powering yahoo's results): 25%

25% is a big enough chunk not to ignore.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea I'm not at all impressed by bing. I tried to update my listing and I'm still waiting.

Pending review
Date verified:10/07/2010
Last updated:10/22/2010

Still nothing, occasionally I see a message saying they are making some changes and that it might take a bit longer the the 48 hour time period.

Pat


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea I'm not at all impressed by bing. I tried to update my listing and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Pending review
> Date verified:10/07/2010
> ...


Yea it takes a long time


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

y.painting said:


> In September 2010:
> 
> Google: 72%
> Bing-powered search (Bing + Yahoo, since Bing is now powering yahoo's results): 25%
> ...


I wouldent ignore it...but if I where to pay for advertising it would be through Google.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Yahoo directory is different and costs $300 per year. People register there just for the single backlink you get because links from Yahoo dir is so well respected by google.


 
Since I am technologically dis-advantaged, could you explain how being in the directory helps and what the backlink does?
​


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yaros is much better at explaining this, but from what I understand, you get incoming links from signing up. These have huge weight for SERP's.
And I think you get a an ad similar to Google's paid ads.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Since I am technologically dis-advantaged, could you explain how being in the directory helps and what the backlink does?


I would save my 300. The Yahoo directory is a relic from the past (kind of like DMOZ) where links are all organized by actual humans. Just last week, YD have announced that they are shutting down their UK and Ireland division of it. I think US is to follow in the next few years.

Now, DMOZ is free, but it's virtually impossible to get in. Yahoo, on the other hand, you pay 300 and they'll include your link in the directory on a page that's particular for your geographical region.

Since the directory is so old and since it's edited by humans, Google puts high value on the link you get from the Yahoo directory. (BTW, you can't choose the anchor text, it has to be your company name). Because that's such a valuable link, folks are willing to shell out 300 for it. But in the grand scheme of things, it won't make that much of a difference if you're already ranking well.
***
Yahoo Local is a completely different thing. It's just like Google Places. It's free, but you can also pay 10/month and that will put a little "Verified Merchant" logo next to your listing.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

y.painting said:


> You mean yahoo local. That's like Google Places and is free.
> 
> Yahoo directory is different and costs $300 per year. People register there just for the single backlink you get because links from Yahoo dir is so well respected by google.


Just read up on Yahoo directory do u think it's worth the $300?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Just read up on Yahoo directory do u think it's worth the $300?


see above


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Also there exclusive to the states. There no place for us igloo dwellers across the border. God I love stereo types!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Now that they are combined, they are pretty strong, might want to make sure you are in the free local listing.
> Register here


I had an ad account with them and canceled it this morning they are not letting me view my account info on macs now that MS is the owner of the ad account. Yes I could goto the windblown machine I have in the house but that's just stupid that they would not make ad center compatible with macs and safari.

BTW I really never keep up with this ad account anyway, I use google and maintain that the most.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I had an ad account with them and canceled it this morning they are not letting me view my account info on macs now that MS is the owner of the ad account. Yes I could goto the windblown machine I have in the house but that's just stupid that they would not make ad center compatible with macs and safari.
> 
> BTW I really never keep up with this ad account anyway, I use google and maintain that the most.


Hunh?? I can view my account on my Mac? I never use it either though!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Hunh?? I can view my account on my Mac? I never use it either though!


just tried to log in today now that the merge with yahoo is complete and it flat out told me not compatible with mac, safari win or mac and google chrome.

I could see basic info but i could not manage anything, has to do with Silverlight software.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I've installed Silverlight on several macs, go here.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Just install Silverlight, it's becoming ubiquitous enough anyways (netflix now streams its stuff over SL and not in Flash anymore....so I've had it installed for a while now).


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> I've installed Silverlight on several macs, go here.


The point of having a mac is NOT to install crappy MS software 

I'll stick with google ads, thx.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

bing is a snob. In the best of times it is still difficult to rank with BING.. could be a totally different way of thinking.. not sure.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> The point of having a mac is NOT to install crappy MS software
> 
> I'll stick with google ads, thx.


Well that's sort of like saying the point of a .gif is so that I don't have to install Flash to view animations 

BTW, I'm a mac user :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Well that's sort of like saying the point of a .gif is so that I don't have to install Flash to view animations
> 
> BTW, I'm a mac user :thumbup:


Never had many mac programs work that grew ton winblows machine and I am assuming not too many MS programs will work go on macs.

For people using macs that use software to run windows programs (parallels etc) just doesn't make sense too me its one or the other in my book.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Silverlight is not a platform-specific program...well, it's not even a program. It's an online platform for handling video/web-applications through any browser. It's very very similar to Flash from Adobe.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2010)

Kind of related...I listed my company with several places. The only site linking me according to google is from manta.com. In addition to the one-way inbound link, my profile with them is listed as the second google result for "commercial painting fort pierce". 
I am not sure about the backlink from yahoo or bing. Google doesnt show either one as pages that link me. However, I can't think of any reason to not list with them for free, whether I get a backlink or not.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I read a column from a freelance guy in a midweek type paper talking about Bing and how popular its becoming. 

Just wondering if anybody knows if Bing works pretty much the same for SEO as Google? Two directories I found right away on Bing that I hadn't seen in Google was Manta and Intuit. 

Anyways, I've been working on boosting my presence lately and thought I'd throw this out here.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't stand bing,you type in the word sh1t,and it leads you to some that is for sale.
but maybe thats the direction they want to go,bing will be a more business/sales engine,while google will be a general SE


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Quite a bit, but not as much as google. I do have the optimized local listing (10/month)


dude call me @ 913-980-3823.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yaros. Your comment has my head spinning.. not from what you put.. but what you put... what you mean?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> dude call me @ 913-980-3823.





y.painting said:


> What do you mean?


I think I'd give him a few hours to sleep it off till you call and ask!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hey now.. I posted on the wrong thread


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> hey now.. I posted on the wrong thread


welcome to painttalk nEighter, want to post an intro?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL maaaaaybe.. maaaaaybe not


----------

